# For genetic enthusiasts...!!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Below is the picture of the youngster from this pair.
Will this result be helpful to get an insight regarding,what may be the color genetics of this hen above ?*


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Another picture of the parents...

Cock*









*Hen*


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The squeaker doesn't determine anything, but your hen appears to be either dilute toy stencil or dilute bronze bar, and probably not a homer as the cock is. She may be some type of field pigeon variety.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

tmaas said:


> The squeaker doesn't determine anything, but your hen appears to be either dilute toy stencil or dilute bronze bar, and probably not a homer as the cock is. She may be some type of field pigeon variety.


The hen is not a homer,its an Indian flying breed used for Kit flying.Thanks for your reply


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Boneyrajan.K, First I would say that you should post pictures with the wing and tail spread, this helps in evaluating the bird. From what I see, I must say that the bird looks to be a Heterozyous Indigo bar, there may be other modifiers at work and that is why we need to see the wing and tail spread. GEORGE  *


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi Boneyrajan.K, First I would say that you should post pictures with the wing and tail spread, this helps in evaluating the bird. From what I see, I must say that the bird looks to be a Heterozyous Indigo bar, there may be other modifiers at work and that is why we need to see the wing and tail spread. GEORGE  *


Hi George,we have discussed about this hen in the past.I know its difficult to judge the genetics based on the color of the bird alone.that's why i was wondering whether,based on the color of the youngster i got from this mating with a blue check pied,will we be able to make some guess regarding what may be the possible genetics of this hen.Or at-least can we rule-out some possibilities.
Here is a picture of the same hen with a spread out tail and Wing.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Boney, to see what it reallly is the best pair for your hen is a blue bar cock without any pied gene.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Boneyrajan.K,Well the young bird is a check therefor it is getting the pied gene and the check from the cock bird. You must understand that check is domant over bar, and a bar bird can not carry check. You must mate this Heterozyous Indigo bar hen to a blue bar cock, as dimerro said, and see what their young look like. *GEORGE


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Indigo, being expressed independently, would eliminate the tail band. After viewing the close up pic I think this bird could be a combination of het. ice, dilute, dirty and bronze; or maybe milky and bronze. Some of her babies should express bronzing if she is indeed bronze, and some should be a lighter shade of blue if she is ice. The other genetic factors are all rec. so they will not appear in her offspring if her mate doesn't carry them.


----------

